# LCD Sony kdl 40bx425 No Enciende ni el led rojo



## reymago86 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hola amigos , tengo un LCD Sony kdl 40bx425 que no enciende, ni si quiera el led rojo de encendido. Necesitaria, por favor, si me podrian facilitar el diagrama. Tambien queria saber sus opiniones respecto a la apariencia de los siguientes capacitores. Si bien no se encuentran hinchados, tienen encima una sustancia que me hace dudar que hayan salido del interior de los electroliticos. Desolde uno de ellos de 35 voltios 470 uF pero al medirlo con el ohmmetro, cargaba y descargaba bien. Ahi les envio la foto, desde ya gracias a todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 29, 2014)

descargate este esquema,
 que es igual para todos estos modelos ,
que tienen el mismo *Chassis:AZ2-TK * 
KDL22BX325
KDL32BX325
KDL32BX326
KDL32BX425
*KDL40BX425*
http://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/func-fileinfo/21627/

en la pagina 56 del manual de servicio esta el esquema de la fuente


----------



## reymago86 (Jul 29, 2014)

Muchas gracias amigo, me va a ser de gran ayuda. Y sobre los capacitores que les parece su apariencia?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 30, 2014)

cambiar a todos,por lo que valen ,parecen que se pincharon,
no se están dudosos, ante la duda mejor asegurarse, total no son muchos y no es un grannnn gasto


----------



## tecniyopal68 (Ago 8, 2014)

amigo,creo que esos capacitores estan defectuosos cambialos


----------

